# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Khám phá những phong tục Valentine độc đáo trên Thế giới

## hangnt

_Valentine là ngày dành cho tình yêu, ngày các cặp tình nhân thể hiện tình cảm nồng nàn, nhưng mỗi nơi trên thế giới lại có cách thể hiện riêng._


*1. Ở Brazil*

Người ta không tổ chức lễ tình nhân vào ngày 14/2 như nhiều nơi trên thế giới. Ngày để tôn vinh tình yêu ở quốc gia này là 12/6, và người ta gọi đó là ngày Dia dos Namorados, hay ngày lễ dành cho bạn trai, bạn gái.

Trong ngày này, các đôi tình nhân thường tặng nhau thiệp, hoa, chocolate làm biểu tượng cho tình yêu.

*2. Ở Romania*


Người ta tổ chức lễ tình nhân vào ngày 24/2, được biết đến với tên gọi là Dragobete. Trong ngày này, những cặp tình nhân cũng tặng nhau hoa, quà, chocolate để thể hiện tình yêu.

*3. Ở Guatemala*

Ngày lễ tình nhân cũng được tổ chức vào ngày 14/2 và các cặp yêu nhau cũng tặng hoa, chocolate, thiệp cho người mà họ yêu quý. Ngoài ra, ngày này ở Guatemala được mở rộng hơn. Ngoài người yêu, các chàng trai, cô gái còn có thể thể hiện tình cảm với người thân, bạn bè.

*4. Nhật Bản*

Ngày 14/2 ở Nhật Bản, chỉ có phụ nữ tặng hoa, quà, chocolate cho người yêu. Phụ nữ Nhật nổi tiếng là e thẹn và hay ngại ngùng, nên 14/2 là cơ hội để họ thể hiện tình yêu của mình. Một điều khác là ngoài người yêu, trong ngày 14/2, phụ nữ Nhật Bản còn tặng chocolate cho đồng nghiệp nam, bạn trai thân thiết bình thường.


Món quà này người ta gọi là giri choko (nghĩa là chocolate lịch sự) để bày tỏ sự quý trọng. Và đến ngày 14/3, người ta gọi là ngày Valentine trắng, nam giới sẽ tặng quà cho nữ giới nếu có tình cảm.

*5. Ở Đan Mạch và Na Uy*


Điều khá lạ là hai Quốc gia này không tổ chức ngày lễ tình yêu rộn ràng như những nơi khác, mặc dù một số người vẫn tặng thiệp, hoa hồng... cho người mình yêu. Lý giải cho điều này, người dân Na Uy cho rằng bảo vệ môi trường mới là việc làm cần thiết hơn, vì tặng hoa rồi hoa sẽ héo, vứt đi sẽ làm ảnh hưởng tới môi trường.

*6. Ở Iran*

Dù việc sản xuất, in ấn các vật phẩm liên quan đến ngày Valentine bị cấm ở Iran, vì cho rằng đây là biểu hiện của lối sống "trụy lạc" ảnh hưởng từ phương Tây, nhưng ngày lễ tình nhân ở đất nước Hồi giáo này vẫn ngày càng trở nên rộn ràng và được giới trẻ hưởng ứng nhiều hơn. Vào ngày này, các cửa hàng thường trang trí cửa sổ bằng hình động vật, chocolate hình trái tim, bóng bay đỏ...

*7. Ở Mexico*


Ngày 14/2 là ngày lễ dành cho tình yêu và tình bạn. Vào ngày này, người ta thường tặng nhau hoa, bóng bay, chocolate để thể hiện tình cảm của mình.

*8. Ở Hàn Quốc*


Ngày 14/2 là ngày con trai tặng con gái nến hoặc bánh ngọt. Đến ngày 14/3, con gái sẽ tặng quà lại cho con trai và người ta gọi ngày 14/3 là ngày Valentine trắng. Ngoài ra, người Hàn Quốc còn có một ngày Valentine nữa, đó là Valentine đen vào ngày 14/4. Đây là thời điểm những người cô đơn tụ họp ăn uống cùng nhau để chia sẻ nỗi niềm chung của mình.


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Cùng khám phá các điểm*Đi chơi Valentine* - *Di choi Valentine*

----------


## Chimera

Hay thật
Thế giới có nhiều kiểu khác nhau nhưng nhìn chung đều muốn cho những người yêu thương biết tính cảm của mình ^^

----------

